# birthday smoke



## AFSteve (Sep 28, 2007)

so yesterday was my birthday and i decided to pick up a nice cigar to celebrate. i picked up an ashton ESG which is quite an amazing smoke. much milder than the vsg but has great flavor and with a cup of colombian coffee i couldnt go wrong


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

happy belated b-day


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Yep, Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Happy birthday bro! Looks like you found yourself a great stick to celebrate with.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Happy birthday! Nice smoke.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Congrats on the B-day Steve! Glad you had a wonderful smoke to celebrate 

CD


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice choice on smokes.looks like you picked a winner. happy birthday


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

happy belated...good way to celebrate!


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Network13 (Feb 29, 2008)

Congrats on the super smooth smoke. Ya just cant go wrong with an Ashton. 
And Happy late Birthday, Seems like your fermenting nicely.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Another belated Happy B'day Steve.


----------



## cubanito (Jun 10, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Great looking smoke, glad you enjoyed it on your birthday!


----------



## AFSteve (Sep 28, 2007)

thanks it was awesome


----------

